# Just a quick question - re which CD you usually ov on/around?



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

As you know am on first month of clomid and on CD 15.....Was interested in how clomid affected you lot and what sort of days you ov on?  Did some of you ov earlier or later?

Last month (without clomid I ov'd CD 26 and had a 38  day cycle......) have been using OPK since CD 10 and having BMS every other day.....(unless we felt like every day  )

Your comments would help.....I supose it could be that I might not ov at all with 50mg


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah  

My cycles were about 6 weeks pre-clomid, clomid then brought them down to 28-32 days which then regulated each month to 32 days.  I ov around CD18.  hope this helps   xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah

I am bang on 28 days and ov around cd 14. I can usually feel when i am gonna ov as i get quite uncomfortable aound the ovaries. I have only ever had 1 positive opk in all the years I have been trying. But the cons said that if you have bms every other day then you will cover all bases so to speak 

Good luck hun

Sal x

ps it is snowing like crazy in manchester city centre yipeeeeeeee


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Girls

I am only going to use OPK this month....I had ov pains last month but no sign yet.......Thought I had EWCM yesterday though.....




Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Sarah

I normally have a 30 day cycle both post and pre clomid

but i can't answer your question with regards to ov - coz as soon as I've had my folly tracking scan I'm given an hcg jab by my doc to guarantee ovulation - (as he thinks I may not ovulate naturally every month) so that way I haven't ovulated 'naturally' while on clomid yet.

does that help?

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I always used to have 28 day cycles (and O on cd14)...then since Jan (strangely after 1st early mc), alternate months became irregular (with ones in between staying 28 day)...and still O'd on cd14....then I was put on clomid & my cycles are now 31 day & I still O on cd14/15. So my cycle lengths have changed but ovulation date hasn't...my LP has just got longer !!

Good luck  
Have fun 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Sarah

I tend to ov on around day 16/17, and this is my first month of Clomid so it will be interesting to see what happens next (pregnancy, preferably   !). I don't know why, but I've never had a positive OPK when I actually ovulated (ie shown on scan), but HAVE had a positive OPK when I wasn't ovulating!!    Could be the PCOS, I suppose?

Yours baffled,

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply ladies 

Jaffa - How is chutney?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I haven't a clue about my cycle! As you know, I like to be diffrent!! My cycles have been anything from 18days to 48 whilst on clomid!!! Bit mental, just like me   !!!! 


xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

My cycles ranged from 28-76 days pre clomid. Although I've only had one lot of clomid, I ovulated on day 21 and my cycle was 34 days.

Day 17 today and still no ovulation so looking similar this month. I'm confused because one of my good friends who has just started clomid said her consultant said that the point of clomid was to regulate her to a 28 day cycle and that if she wasn't 28 days he wanted to up her dose.......   

Hope this helps and good luck hon

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Mintball

My consultant was hoping that by giving me clomid it would regulate my cycles back to 28 day (as they used to be)...however, they've regulated them to 31 day cycles...he's still happy with this...just means my LP is a bit longer but no harm in that !

Personally I have never heard of someone being given a higher dose of clomid just to regulate them to a 28 day cycle (if lower dose doesn't regulate). Clomid doesn't "make" your cycles go to 28 days...as we know, cycles can vary greatly in length. I would've thought that if someone is ovulating fine on 50mg, even if not with regular 28 day cycles, then they wouldn't give higher dose...this could cause more problems such as OHSS.

I ovulate fine unmedicated but am on clomid to boost...but as I mentioned, I don't have 28 day cycle, even though they're now regular 31....I know for sure my consultant wouldn't up my dose again just on the off chance I might go to 28 day cycle as it would be a risk....

Anyway, I'm not a professional so maybe I'm completely wrong....just seems very strange thats all.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya Natasha,

Thanks for your reply. I must confess, I think her consultant doesn't have much of a clue and I agree with you. I'm regulated to a 34 day cycle and that's good enough for me! My progesterone levels were 80 7 days after ovulation and I think that's all that matters....that the clomid makes us ovulate.

Take care

Emma xx


----------

